# Antique warehouse carts: cleaning/finish opinions



## Kwit (Jan 13, 2013)

I picked up an old warehouse cart that a customer wants to a coffee table made from (all the rage nowadays)

I cleaned it with wire brush tools - it removes all the rust and leaves the aged patina look

I don't think I want to paint them - I think the nice the way they are -

Question: How should I wipe them down to clean them (mineral spirits? CLR?)? And then is there something like lacquer that I should put on that won't peel?

Or just wipe it down and leave it?

Any suggestions for poly on the old planks would be appreciated also

Thanks


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I built two warehouse carts fully from scratch. These were new wood. I banged them up a bit to look older. I used Minwax stain and "wipe-on" poly.


----------



## Handiman (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, I've done a couple of these carts and found the following to be the best and fastest way to clean up all the metal hardware and wood. Clean the metal excess off the hardware then soak everything in Apple Cider Vinegar. Soak for a few hours or better yet, over night. Dirt, oil, grease and rust will come off easily. I sanded the old wood to clean it up before staining and varnishing. I replaced bad wood pieces with old Black Walnut I had from a tree I took down 40 years ago.. After cleaning the metal, I only sprayed it with clear satin poly. It then looks natural and stops it from rusting. Hope this helps..


----------

